# pro bike fitting



## tominator (Sep 24, 2005)

I,m going to try a profesional bike fit in a few weeks,was hoping for someone in the Portland area that has a good word on who does the best job.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I had a fitting last week with Michael Sylvester and was very pleased with him. I've been riding for many years and wanted to get my setup double checked. He had good inputs and is quite knowledgeable. $125 for the fitting, cleats extra. 

http://bicyclefittingservices.com/


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll second the recommendation for Michael Sylvester. I live 360 miles from Portland and drove down, 2 years ago, to get fitted by him because his reputation is so good. I used his fitting to spec a custom bike and everything was spot on.

He is also a serious Yoga instructor, so his knowledge of the body is extensive.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I got mine done by Mike Manning, it was a "wobblenaught" fitting service. Also did VO2 testing... good stuff.


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

Any recommendations for around the Seattle/Eastside area?


----------



## KobaltBlau (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm also interested in any recommendations for a good bike fit in the Seattle area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*Erik Moen*

I had a fit done by Erik Moen. He is a physical therapist that specializes in bike fit, etc. Really great to work with.

I think he is located in Bothell until this year...I think he is trying to open his own joint.

Here is his info: http://www.bikept.com/


----------



## blindzebra (Feb 15, 2007)

*What happened to John Gallagher?*

There used to be a guy in Seattle named John Gallagher that had business called Bikefit. He did a great job fitting me. He only sold Seven and Parlee custom bikes. His website is no longer operational. Does anybody know what happened to him?


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Try Russell Cree or Todd Herriott at Herriott Sports Performance, in downtown Seattle. http://www.herriottsportsperformance.com


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

*A second vote for HSP*

I've had nothing but a great experience dealing with Russell and Todd from HSP. They are true experts. Russell did my CX bike fit, and I have enjoyed it for a year with zero adjustments necessary. I look forward to taking my new Ridley to HSP for my next fit this week! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2007)

*Seven => Cascade Bicycle studio*



blindzebra said:


> There used to be a guy in Seattle named John Gallagher that had business called Bikefit. He did a great job fitting me. He only sold Seven and Parlee custom bikes. His website is no longer operational. Does anybody know what happened to him?


Zac Daab of Cascade Bicycle Studio bought out Gallagher's business and now is the primary Seven dealer in Seattle. And he does a great job, I highly recommend his services for a custom frame. http://www.cascadebicyclestudio.com/

If you are unwilling to leave the Portland area then go see Michael Sylvester at Bicycle Fitting Services. http://www.bicyclefittingservices.com/

As for fitting, my business partner, Todd Herriott, and/or myself would be happy to help you out. We do fittings for road, cross, MTB, track, etc. I also am a Physical therapist and Todd is a Personal Trainer who recently retired from professional cycling, so we are experts in human anatomy and physiology as well. If you have any questions, do not hesitate to let us know, we'd be happy to help. Thanks,

Russell
206-306-5899
[email protected]
www.herriottsportsperformance.com


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

*A third vote for HSP*

I had my mountain bike fit by Russell and he did a fantastic job in every way. His knowledge of the fit process, among other things, is astounding. Turns out I had my bike set up WAY wrong. It's much better now. I am getting a road bike soon and will be calling on Russell oncec again for a fit up. Very good stuff!


----------

